# Marvel's Howard The Duck



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

Forget the George Lucas 1986 film, Marvel's comics/graphic novels are the REAL DEAL.

Steve Gerber created a unique Marvel character who would be a furry icon over the years and became a hit short lived comic in the late 70s and 80s. It's about an interdimensional anthro duck from another dimension who is sent to our world and falls in love with a human woman named Beverly Switzler who is a model and has her as a companion and a girlfriend as he goes on adventures even fighting different bad guys to meeting other Marvel heroes/characters.

Recommended stuff.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 4, 2016)

Ah, this one


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 15, 2017)

Who else loved his cameo in Guardians of the Galaxy?


----------

